# Derailer build "Kyberdrive"



## Andrew01 (May 12, 2019)

Here's my build of the Derailer PCB which i renamed Kyberdrive.
As a somewhat beginner builder i could have chosen something easier to build so i did ran into some problems here and there 
However i am happy with the way it turned out.
It's a bit too much for me soundwise as an overdrive pedal but that's just the way it is designed.


----------



## mad5066 (May 12, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## mywmyw (May 12, 2019)

Andrew01 said:


> Here's my build of the Derailer PCB which i renamed Kyberdrive.
> As a somewhat beginner builder i could have chosen something easier to build so i did ran into some problems here and there
> However i am happy with the way it turned out.
> It's a bit too much for me soundwise as an overdrive pedal but that's just the way it is designed.



Yeah it has an absolutely bonkers amount of gain. I don't think of it as an overdrive, more of a face melting saturation generator


----------



## geekmacdaddy (May 14, 2019)

NIce build. Like it.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 14, 2019)

Looking Good!


----------



## taxfree (May 21, 2019)

[QUOTE = "Andrew01, postagem: 2500, membro: 80"]
Aqui está a minha compilação do PCB Derailer que eu renomei Kyberdrive.
Como um construtor iniciante eu poderia ter escolhido algo mais fácil de construir, então eu tive alguns problemas aqui e ali 
No entanto, estou feliz com a maneira como aconteceu.
É um pouco demais para mim, como um pedal de overdrive, mas é assim que é projetado.
[/CITAR]
Muito bom! O que você usa para os decalques?


----------



## griff10672 (May 21, 2019)

very classy graphics !


----------



## taxfree (May 22, 2019)

Can you share the template just only with each  name for knobs and toggle switches ?  I'm a beginner and I still do not know how to build the decal models. Thanks


----------



## Andrew01 (May 24, 2019)

taxfree said:


> [QUOTE = "Andrew01, postagem: 2500, membro: 80"]
> Aqui está a minha compilação do PCB Derailer que eu renomei Kyberdrive.
> Como um construtor iniciante eu poderia ter escolhido algo mais fácil de construir, então eu tive alguns problemas aqui e ali
> No entanto, estou feliz com a maneira como aconteceu.
> ...



The top is actualy a polyester overlay sheet printed on a laserprinter and is realy sturdy.
The difficulty is attaching it at the exact place in one shot. ;-)
The holes i've cut out with an exacto knife.


----------



## Andrew01 (May 24, 2019)

taxfree said:


> Can you share the template just only with each  name for knobs and toggle switches ?  I'm a beginner and I still do not know how to build the decal models. Thanks



I did it in a somewhat trail and error approach because i found the 4 switches were not equaly devided on the PCB itself.
This actualy surprised me realy but i already was at the point of no return 
So sorry, no template.


----------



## Robert (May 25, 2019)

Andrew01 said:


> I did it in a somewhat trail and error approach because i found the 4 switches were not equaly devided on the PCB itself.
> This actualy surprised me realy but i already was at the point of no return



The switches should all be evenly spaced 0.55" on center.    The DPDT makes it _appear_ like they aren't spaced evenly because it's twice as wide.


----------

